# my daughter!



## fullyblown77 (Jun 24, 2012)

my ex will not let me see my daughter. i have done nothing wrong but she is telling my daughter that i don't want to see her but that is a lie what do i do? i am going to court. she is really pumping it in my daughters head , do you think that she will be ok when i finally see her again i miss her so much


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Not nearly enough info here to respond.

Are you divorced? What kind of custody agreement is in place? How old is your daughter? How far away do you live?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Adding to Iamaga's questions....

Has it been this way since you split up, or is this something new? If it's new, what has changed?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

In your other posting, you said you were going to get a lawyer. That is step 1, step 2 and step 3 all rolled into one. Any contact with your exW should be in writing (email or text). Don't give her any opportunity to say that you talked and said xyz. Let all conversations be documented. if she calls, let it go to voicemail Then, text her and say, "Sorry I missed your call, but I'm not somewhere that I can talk. What's up?"


----------



## fullyblown77 (Jun 24, 2012)

So I will give a quick history... I left her 8 years ago, she got my daughter taking from the ministry they called me and i got her, after 7 months she came back crying said that she change so i started to let her see our daughter. she moved back in the ministry got involed just to make sure that she was doing. after 4 months they closed her file, i came home from work and my whole house was empty and she took our daughter... i got her for a visit 2 months later and found out that she was back to her old tricks so i told her that she could come see our daughter but she was not taking her.. so she called the ministry on me they came and said that they were going to help me rase our daughter as a single father. A couple months later i starting getting sick and was in and out of the hospital she found out and called the ministry again. I new at this point that i was to sickk to take care of her so i asked if i could place my daughter somewhere till i was better so i did. so she keep calling the ministry on where she was and they said they couldn't handel it so she went into fostercare,, a couple months later they found out what was wrong with me and i started to get better... well she came out of the blue started testing clean so they work with her to get our daughter out of faster care,, she got her back with in 2 months.. i went to court to get her back with me my ex said please just drop everything and she can come live with you and my daughter came back to me so i was dumb and did it.. then my ex started to date this guy she got prago and told me she wanted our daughter back i said no, that she could see her whenever she wanted but she was staying with me .. this was all in 2 years!! so after all that i called the shcool and said if her mother came there to not release her and the school told me that her mother picked her up at lunch.... that was in 2008 she was 6 years old so after everything she told me that her boyfriend said that as long as i was in my daughter life he wanted nothing to do with her so she keep her from me. i went to court and got my daughter every second weekend and half of all holidays in the beging of 2009. i got to see my daughter up untill last year in the summer, she started to agnore my calls so i called the school to see if i could talk to my daughter they said that i was not aloud that my ex brough paper work stating she had sole custody and guardianship i asked when the hell did this happen they said 2 weeks ago. so i went to the court house and found out that she had me fake serverd and since i didn't show up for all the court dates she got everything so i proved that it was a lie and she didn't get introuble, the judge said that he believed me and said that i would have access to my daughter and that her mom was to not interfer with it so i started to talk to my daughter and 2 months later we went to the movies my daughter asked me why i have not been there. i told her that i have been here that i have called her mom all the time and she said to me that her mom told here that i wanted nothing to do with her, i told her that that would never happen then she told me that her mom keeps her cell phone and gave her cell to my daughter so that she couldn't see that i was calling and texting all the time ,, we had our visit she got to get all the gifts that she missed the visit went awesome.. after she went home i tried and tried to call and text no answer so i called my ex and she said oh she is grounded and she is not aloud her phone so i asked to talk to her she said i will get her to call you when she is not in trouber i told my ex that i am her father and if she is ground that i could still talk to her... so she just keep giving me more excuses on why i could talk to her over the next 2 weeks so i called and told my ex that i was done and that i wanted to talk to our daughter now and she said that my daughter hated me and that i could go to hell and hung up. so i texted my daughter and asked if she got any of my calls or messages Well i started getting text telling me she wanted nothing to do with me and a lot more things that made me really know that is was not her. It all started when she got with the guy she is with she wants him to be her dad but it will never happen i found out that the ministry and police have been called several time on them for fighting he beats her up i asked the ministry why my daughter is still there and they said because my ex says she lives somewhere else and they talked to my daughter but she has been told that if she tells them that she will go back to a fosterhome i told my daughter that she wouldn't go back that they would bring her to me but she was to scared... So then the worker said that they know that she is lieing but untill they have proof or till my daughter tells them there is nothing they can do this is crazy i just want my daughter to be happy and safe!! So the court order says now that i shell have full access to her and that she will live with her mom now i got to go back to court again but i did save every massage from her phone and my daughters phone and i have a couple vidoes of us from our visit and she is really happy in then so im hoping that that is going to help?? does anyone have some advice on what to do PLEASE?


----------



## fullyblown77 (Jun 24, 2012)

My daughter is almost 11 now.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

FullyBlown, I'm sorry, it sounds like you've had a rough road here. Your story was very difficult to read and make sense of. Punctuation and paragraph breaks would help a LOT.

But, from what I can get, you really do need a lawyer to advise you. This is way out of the depth of most of us here.

One question...you talk about the ministry quite a bit. What country is all this happening in? It's obviously not the USA, which is where a lot of us draw our experience. So, unfortunately, that experience may not be that helpful.


----------



## fullyblown77 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ya it has been rough Im just trying to keep my head up and hope for the best.
I live in British Columbia.


----------

